# doe down!!!



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Doe down!!! hell yea!!! a big thanks to the best wife in the world!!! thanks lynn!!love ya and the best family in the world!!! renea, marc and my lil buck-a roo nick!! thanks to my brother kyle for calming me down...love ya guys..and thanks to the big man up above!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on your harvest!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I jerky in the making.Congrats.Now you have meat in the freezer you can go after the nice buck.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations on a very nice deer.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great job,congrats!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a bigger picture


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice to see you knocked one down!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice to see you knocked one down!


Heck yeah,instead of eating my wife's flowers & bushes down to the ground


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

puter....shoot me a PM and i'll come and take care of 'em


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lol....thanks guys  and i can help also with that issue...lol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats!...Now get after that buck


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks Fishstix.....will do on the buck!!!


----------

